# هل هناك ماده تستطيع دمج زيت البرافين بالزيوت النباتيه بدون استحلاب



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام , أتمنى من الله أن تكونوا فى أحسن حال وفى تمام الصحه والعافيه .
هل هناك مادة تستطيع دمج زيت البرافين بالزيوت النباتيه بدون أن يحدث إستحلاب للخليط ويظل صافى بدون تعكير , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 ديسمبر 2013)

استفسار بسيط يا ريس التركيبة كلها هتكون زيوت ؟


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> استفسار بسيط يا ريس التركيبة كلها هتكون زيوت ؟



ايوه يا باشمهندس عباره عن زيت برافين مع زيوت نباتيه مثل السمسم وجوز الهند والخ ولكنهم للاسف لا يندمجون فهل هناك ماده تستطيع الربط بين زيت البرافين وهذه الزيوت دون أن تتأثر شفافيه الخليط النهائى بدون عمل إستحلاب ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> ايوه يا باشمهندس عباره عن زيت برافين مع زيوت نباتيه مثل السمسم وجوز الهند والخ ولكنهم للاسف لا يندمجون فهل هناك ماده تستطيع الربط بين زيت البرافين وهذه الزيوت دون أن تتأثر شفافيه الخليط النهائى بدون عمل إستحلاب ولك جزيل الشكر .


تمام بص يا سيدى انا هقولك طريقتين وانت اختار الانسب ليك اول طريقه ان هتخلط مجموعه من الزيوت اولا هتحدد الزيت الرئيسى في التركيبه main وبعدين يا ريس تتعب نفسك شوية وتشوف قيمة HLB للزيت ده كم ؟ هنفترض هنا ان زيت البرافين هنا هو المكون الرئيسى وقيمة HLB ليه مثلا 10 يبقى انت علشان تعمل خليط زيوت ويكون شفاف لازم تختار زيت قيمة HLB ليه 9 وتختار زيت تانى قيمة HLB ليه 11 يعنى انتى عندك رينج plus minus 1 زيادة 1 واقل 1 عن قيمة HLB للزيت الرئيسى في الخلطه كده تقدر تخرج من دايرة انك تضيف مادة او مادتين كمان علشان يعملو تجانس للزيوت وتكلفتك تبقى عاليه . 
الطريقه التانية والاسهل انك تحدد برده الزيت الرئيسى في التركيبة وتشوف ايه الخواص الى عايز تضيفها ليه ممكن تكون موجوده في زيوت اخرى او تحسن من خواص الزيت ده زى مثلا عايز لمعان للشعر يرطب الشعر وهكذا وتضيف عليه المواد الى تحسنلك من جودة الزيت الرئيسى وتضيف عليه صفات غير موجوده فيه لو تم استخدامه بدون اضافات يعنى برده في نفس مثالك ممكن تستخدم زيت البرافين كزيت رئيسى وتضيف عليه مثلا PPG-3-Benzyl Ether Myristate اضافة المكون ده هيخلى الشعر يلمع ادى ميزة اضافيه ضفتها لزيت البرافين ممكن كمان تضيف Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate اضافة المكون ده هيدى رطوبة للشعر بالاضافه انه كمان هيخلى الشعر non graesy ممكن بقى كمان تدلع الزيت وتضيفله حاجة تحمى الشعر من الشمس زى مثلا بنزوفينون -3 طبعا بما انه زيت انت محتاج مانع تأكسد ممكن BHT وتضيف بقى المواد الحافظة وشكرا على حسن استماعكم نشوفكم على خير


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> تمام بص يا سيدى انا هقولك طريقتين وانت اختار الانسب ليك اول طريقه ان هتخلط مجموعه من الزيوت اولا هتحدد الزيت الرئيسى في التركيبه main وبعدين يا ريس تتعب نفسك شوية وتشوف قيمة HLB للزيت ده كم ؟ هنفترض هنا ان زيت البرافين هنا هو المكون الرئيسى وقيمة HLB ليه مثلا 10 يبقى انت علشان تعمل خليط زيوت ويكون شفاف لازم تختار زيت قيمة HLB ليه 9 وتختار زيت تانى قيمة HLB ليه 11 يعنى انتى عندك رينج plus minus 1 زيادة 1 واقل 1 عن قيمة HLB للزيت الرئيسى في الخلطه كده تقدر تخرج من دايرة انك تضيف مادة او مادتين كمان علشان يعملو تجانس للزيوت وتكلفتك تبقى عاليه .
> الطريقه التانية والاسهل انك تحدد برده الزيت الرئيسى في التركيبة وتشوف ايه الخواص الى عايز تضيفها ليه ممكن تكون موجوده في زيوت اخرى او تحسن من خواص الزيت ده زى مثلا عايز لمعان للشعر يرطب الشعر وهكذا وتضيف عليه المواد الى تحسنلك من جودة الزيت الرئيسى وتضيف عليه صفات غير موجوده فيه لو تم استخدامه بدون اضافات يعنى برده في نفس مثالك ممكن تستخدم زيت البرافين كزيت رئيسى وتضيف عليه مثلا PPG-3-Benzyl Ether Myristate اضافة المكون ده هيخلى الشعر يلمع ادى ميزة اضافيه ضفتها لزيت البرافين ممكن كمان تضيف Ethyl Hexyl Palmitate اضافة المكون ده هيدى رطوبة للشعر بالاضافه انه كمان هيخلى الشعر non graesy ممكن بقى كمان تدلع الزيت وتضيفله حاجة تحمى الشعر من الشمس زى مثلا بنزوفينون -3 طبعا بما انه زيت انت محتاج مانع تأكسد ممكن BHT وتضيف بقى المواد الحافظة وشكرا على حسن استماعكم نشوفكم على خير



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس وعلى صبرك عليا فى الأسئله وإجاباتك المفصله عليها , بالنسبة للمادتين الى كتبتهم انا شوفتهم ابل كده على مكونات الشامبو والكريم بتاع بانتين تقريبا هل هما دول الى بيدوا ملمس ناعم وبراق للشعر مدة طويله ده طبعا بالإضافه لشحرك المنتظره منك فى الموضوع ده إن شاء الله , وحضرتك ذكرت إن فى مواد ممكن تدمج زيوت الشعر فى بعضها حتى لو ال hlb مختلفه تمام فما هى تلك المواد وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

باشمهندس محمد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> باشمهندس محمد جزاك الله كل خير


شكرا استاذ عبدالقادر يا بلدياتى العزيز


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس وعلى صبرك عليا فى الأسئله وإجاباتك المفصله عليها , بالنسبة للمادتين الى كتبتهم انا شوفتهم ابل كده على مكونات الشامبو والكريم بتاع بانتين تقريبا هل هما دول الى بيدوا ملمس ناعم وبراق للشعر مدة طويله ده طبعا بالإضافه لشحرك المنتظره منك فى الموضوع ده إن شاء الله , وحضرتك ذكرت إن فى مواد ممكن تدمج زيوت الشعر فى بعضها حتى لو ال hlb مختلفه تمام فما هى تلك المواد وجزاك الله خيرا .


يا صديقى العزيز على حد معلوماتى حكاية خلط برافين مع زيوت نباتيه بدون استحلاب دا شى في منهتى الصعوبة لان الزيوت هتكتل lumps وللاسف انا معنديش معلومة ان في مادة ممكن تعمل ده بدون استحلاب للزيوت لو وصلت لمعلومة او مادة ممكن تعمل ده ياريت تشاركنا فيها . عملية خلط مادتين لا يذوبا ببعضهما immiscible كانت مشكلة لحد متم اختراع المستحلبات واصلا المستحلب هى عملية تشيت لماده داخل ماده اخرى يعنى مش عملية اذابه بالمعنى الفيزيائى ولحد دلوقتى في مشكلة اصلا لان emulsions غير ثابته فيزيائيا Thermodynamically unstableعلشان كده اخترعوا بوليمرز تحافظ على الثبات لفترة من الزمن فانت دلوقتى بتطلب انك تعمل اتصال بين حلقتين بدون استخدام حلقه تالته نظريا ممكن بس عمليا على حسب معلوماتى محدش عمل ده لحد دلوقتى لانه لو حصل هيكون سحر .انا حاولت اديلك حلول عملية للالتفاف على المشكلة بس للاسف انا مش بعرف كل حاجة ومعنديش اجابة لكل حاجة اعذر جهلى في الموضوع ده .تحياتى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (16 ديسمبر 2013)

هايل بجد


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> يا صديقى العزيز على حد معلوماتى حكاية خلط برافين مع زيوت نباتيه بدون استحلاب دا شى في منهتى الصعوبة لان الزيوت هتكتل lumps وللاسف انا معنديش معلومة ان في مادة ممكن تعمل ده بدون استحلاب للزيوت لو وصلت لمعلومة او مادة ممكن تعمل ده ياريت تشاركنا فيها . عملية خلط مادتين لا يذوبا ببعضهما immiscible كانت مشكلة لحد متم اختراع المستحلبات واصلا المستحلب هى عملية تشيت لماده داخل ماده اخرى يعنى مش عملية اذابه بالمعنى الفيزيائى ولحد دلوقتى في مشكلة اصلا لان emulsions غير ثابته فيزيائيا Thermodynamically unstableعلشان كده اخترعوا بوليمرز تحافظ على الثبات لفترة من الزمن فانت دلوقتى بتطلب انك تعمل اتصال بين حلقتين بدون استخدام حلقه تالته نظريا ممكن بس عمليا على حسب معلوماتى محدش عمل ده لحد دلوقتى لانه لو حصل هيكون سحر .انا حاولت اديلك حلول عملية للالتفاف على المشكلة بس للاسف انا مش بعرف كل حاجة ومعنديش اجابة لكل حاجة اعذر جهلى في الموضوع ده .تحياتى



والله يا باشمهندس شهاده لله فى حقك أنت أنسان على علم وأكتر إنسان ساعدتنى فى هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله كل الخير على كل ما تقدمه ليا وللأعضاء هنا من علم ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , بخصوص قيمة ال hlb للزيوت هل فى موقع ياباشمهندس يوضح ال hlb لكل الزيوت علشان أقدر أختار أنسب زيت ادمجه مع البرافين , وهل قيمة ال hlb لو زادت عن الزيت الرئيسى ب 2 او 3 هل يندمج برضه ولا أخرى -1 أو +1 وشكرا جزيلا ليك .


----------



## dulcemohamed (16 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> والله يا باشمهندس شهاده لله فى حقك أنت أنسان على علم وأكتر إنسان ساعدتنى فى هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله كل الخير على كل ما تقدمه ليا وللأعضاء هنا من علم ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , بخصوص قيمة ال hlb للزيوت هل فى موقع ياباشمهندس يوضح ال hlb لكل الزيوت علشان أقدر أختار أنسب زيت ادمجه مع البرافين , وهل قيمة ال hlb لو زادت عن الزيت الرئيسى ب 2 او 3 هل يندمج برضه ولا أخرى -1 أو +1 وشكرا جزيلا ليك .


هههههههههههه انت بتثبتنى يا ريس ماشى عموما موضوع انى على علم ده مش حقيقى انا محب للكيمياء وللعلوم بشكل عام ولست بعالم ويوجد في هذا المنتدى من يفوقنى علما ومعرفة بخصوص انى ساعدتك دا كمان مش حقيقى دى مش مساعدة دا واجب مفروض على كل شخص متعلم في جميع المجالات نشر العلم واحيائه بين الناس بالتالى دا حق سيادتك علينا طالما نمتلك المعلومة الصحيحة.
ممكن تحط اسم الزيت في اى محرك بحث وهيطلعلك قيمة hlb بتاعته الافضل تحط الاسم بالانجلش لان المعلومات بالعربى مش دايما دقيقة او بتكون منقوله بدون توثيقها. 
لازم يكون الرينج في قيمة hlb بين -1 و +1 لان حضرتك كل 1 زيادة او نقص في قيمة hlb بتعمل فرق 5% لو زودت الفرق ل 2 او 3 انت بتزيد الاختلاف ل 10% و 15% . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههه انت بتثبتنى يا ريس ماشى عموما موضوع انى على علم ده مش حقيقى انا محب للكيمياء وللعلوم بشكل عام ولست بعالم ويوجد في هذا المنتدى من يفوقنى علما ومعرفة بخصوص انى ساعدتك دا كمان مش حقيقى دى مش مساعدة دا واجب مفروض على كل شخص متعلم في جميع المجالات نشر العلم واحيائه بين الناس بالتالى دا حق سيادتك علينا طالما نمتلك المعلومة الصحيحة.
> ممكن تحط اسم الزيت في اى محرك بحث وهيطلعلك قيمة hlb بتاعته الافضل تحط الاسم بالانجلش لان المعلومات بالعربى مش دايما دقيقة او بتكون منقوله بدون توثيقها.
> لازم يكون الرينج في قيمة hlb بين -1 و +1 لان حضرتك كل 1 زيادة او نقص في قيمة hlb بتعمل فرق 5% لو زودت الفرق ل 2 او 3 انت بتزيد الاختلاف ل 10% و 15% . تحياتى



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وزادك من واسع علمه ورزقه , واتمنى متيقش منى لطلبى ده بانى أذكرك بموضوعنا بتاع ترطيب الشعر فى الكريمات والله ما ذن والحاح بس الموضوع إنى لسه شغال جديد فى شركة مستحضرات تجميل والشركة لسه بادئه فى منتجات جديده والكيميائى القديم عملهم تركيبة كريم ولكن مأعطتش ملمس رطب للشعر لفتره طويله ونشفته وهى عايزه تنتج وخايفه تنتج علشان سمعتها فنصيحتك دى أكيد حتعمل فارق كبير للمشكله دى وتحلهالهم فأتمنى متضيقش من تكرار طلب أخوك وتكون راعيت السبب فى كده , وجزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس .


----------

